# Changer le disque dur du PowerBook G4 17"



## Olivier.w (18 Mai 2003)

Bonjour,
J'ai le Nouveau PowerBook G4 17" et j'aimerai changer le disque dur interne et mettre à la place du 60 Go un 80 Go.
On m'as dit que spécialement sur ce nouveau PowerBook Apple à un system pour voir s'il à été démonter meme si on le fait le plus proprement possible et que si c'est le cas et que je l'ai ouvert pour changer le disque dur et qu'au moment ou je l'emmene en réparation meme si j'ai remis celui d'origine ça fait sauter la garantie.

A votre avis c'est vrai ou c'est des conneries.


----------



## Sir (18 Mai 2003)

Je vois vraiment pas l'interet pour 20 Go prens un disque dur externe ! Si tu demontes ton power book est que tu y mets un 80 Go , tu perds la garantie donc ... a toi de voir !


----------



## decoris (18 Mai 2003)

clairement, attend la fin de la garantie... dans un an, tu pourras y mettre sans risque un 120Go... là tu verra une différence!


----------



## Sir (18 Mai 2003)

Déjà 60 Go c pas mal dans un PB 17" alors attends 1 an !


----------



## Olivier.w (18 Mai 2003)

Merci de répondre seulement si vous savez, et de ne pas répondre hors sujet


----------



## Sir (18 Mai 2003)

On te donnes des idées et monsieur est paas content , sympa !


----------



## melaure (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w:</font><hr /> * Merci de répondre seulement si vous savez, et de ne pas répondre hors sujet   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est justement le conseil de ces gens. Ne gâche pas ta garantie. Achete-toi un disque dur 2"5 80 Go externe auto-alimenté et ce sera parfait.


----------



## decoris (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w:</font><hr /> * Merci de répondre seulement si vous savez, et de ne pas répondre hors sujet   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sir (18 Mai 2003)

Qu'il attende 1 an , il y aura des dd de 120 go internes donc !


----------



## Blob (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w:</font><hr /> * Bonjour,
J'ai le Nouveau PowerBook G4 17" et j'aimerai changer le disque dur interne et mettre à la place du 60 Go un 80 Go.
On m'as dit que spécialement sur ce nouveau PowerBook Apple à un system pour voir s'il à été démonter meme si on le fait le plus proprement possible et que si c'est le cas et que je l'ai ouvert pour changer le disque dur et qu'au moment ou je l'emmene en réparation meme si j'ai remis celui d'origine ça fait sauter la garantie.

A votre avis c'est vrai ou c'est des conneries.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne vois pas en quoi il demande des conseils pour son disque dur. Il veut juste savoir si c'est vrai que le new PB a un systeme qui permet a apple de voir si il a été démonté.......
perso je n'en sais ABSOLUMENT RIEN


----------



## Olivier.w (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne vois pas en quoi il demande des conseils pour son disque dur. Il veut juste savoir si c'est vrai que le new PB a un systeme qui permet a apple de voir si il a été démonté.......
perso je n'en sais ABSOLUMENT RIEN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Enfin quelqu'un qui comprend mon message et qui me répond pas hors sujet

Merci même si tu sais pas.


----------



## decoris (18 Mai 2003)

il suffisait de poser ta question différement, si tu ne voulais pas de conseils : 

est ce que le powerbook 17 a un systeme pour vérifier si on l'a ouvert pendant la période de garantie?

là on t'aurait pas fait chier...

je maintiens, attends un an!


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2003)

si une vis a été enlever ça ce soit forcement, encore dans le cas du powerbook G4 17" avec ses vis alu


----------



## Sir (19 Mai 2003)

Mackie les bons tuyaux !


----------



## melaure (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Mackie les bons tuyaux !  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est marrant j'ai posté ça sur un autre sujet. Sa réputation se confirme ...


----------



## Sir (19 Mai 2003)

Elle n'est pas nouvelle !


----------



## doudee (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir,
Je me permets de reprendre cet ancien post.
Je desirerais changer le disque dur actuel de mon powerbook g4 17 pouces. Ce dernier fait 80 go et j'aimerais y mettre à la place le disque dur de mon ancien hp pavillon de 160 go. Il fait 2,5 pouces et il s'agit d'un SATA; Est-il compatible avec mon powerbook g4 ?
Merci pour vos reponses.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2009)

Je me demande si ce ne serait pas du pata qu'il te faut vu l'âge supposé de ton powerbook (au moins 3, 4, 5 ans).

A+


----------



## doudee (4 Octobre 2009)

OK le sata n'est pas compatible pour un powerbook. Je vais donc me pencher vers un disque dur ide. Y aura t-il une réelle différence de rapidité entre un disque dur 80 à 4200 t/m et un disque de 160 à 5400 t/m ?


----------



## doudee (5 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
En fait je désirerais acheter ce disque dur. Il s'agit d'un IDE et mesure 2,5'. Il est a 7200t/m. Est-il compatible avec un powerbook g4 17" ?
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h39 ----------




doudee a dit:


> Bonjour,
> En fait je désirerais acheter ce disque dur. Il s'agit d'un IDE et mesure 2,5'. Il est a 7200t/m. Est-il compatible avec un powerbook g4 17" ?
> Merci



Avec le lien c'est mieux
http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...rubrique_est_wdi_ide_puis_ref_est_in6883.html


----------



## ben206stras (11 Octobre 2009)

doudee a dit:


> Bonjour,
> En fait je désirerais acheter ce disque dur. Il s'agit d'un IDE et mesure 2,5'. Il est a 7200t/m. Est-il compatible avec un powerbook g4 17" ?
> Merci
> 
> ...



D'après le lien, il s'agit d'un DD 3,5" et 7200Tr/min, ce qui n'est donc pas bon.
Pour les disques IDE 2,5", les vitesses de rotation vont jusqu'à 5400.

Regarde sur Macway ou sur Mactracker pour savoir si tu dois bien acheter un DD IDE et non un SATA.

Par contre, quitte à ouvrir ton powerbook, je te conseillerais de prendre plutôt soit un DD de 250 ou de 320 Go qui ne sont pas tellement plus chers


----------



## doudee (11 Octobre 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> D'après le lien, il s'agit d'un DD 3,5" et 7200Tr/min, ce qui n'est donc pas bon.
> Pour les disques IDE 2,5", les vitesses de rotation vont jusqu'à 5400.
> 
> Regarde sur Macway ou sur Mactracker pour savoir si tu dois bien acheter un DD IDE et non un SATA.
> ...



Merci,
En fait j'ai déjà changé de disque dur. J'ai pris un 250 Go. La différence avec l'ancien est impressionnante, mon powerbook a gagné en rapidité. Je crois que je vais attendre quelque peu pour m'offrir un macbook pro. Et le Snowleopard n'est pas une de mes priorité actuellement.

Pour en revenir sur ton dernier poste, il me semble que des disques IDE à 7200 existent mais restent rares.


----------

